# Car Rental help Vancouver BC



## DianeH (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi everyone
We have family flying in this Friday (the long weekend) and even our entertainment book isn't helping them with a reasonable car rental.  $100 a day??  Does anyone have some inside help?  They need to rent at the airport, another negative. 
Thanks so much

Diane


----------



## eman072509 (Jul 30, 2014)

They actually don't have to rent at the airport. If they have a Zip Car membership, there are three cars at Richmond Centre.  There are also cars at the Olympic Village stop.  

I know there is an Enterprise lot near the Bridgeport station. This is next to Costco about a 3 minute walk.  I don't what their deals are, but it might work.  I also know there are several smaller car rental place along Number 3 road in Richmond, not to far from Landsdowne and Aberdeen Skytrain station stops.

An adult Day Pass on transit is only $9.00 CDN.  The Canada Line Skytrain starts the YVR airport. 

If transit isn't an option, it only costs about $15.00 to $20.00  for a Taxi from the airport into Richmond.

I hope this helps.

Eric


----------



## DianeH (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you Eric, I will pass on your suggestions!

Regards
Diane


----------

